# Frigid in the bedroom



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I am hoping the title gets some interest.

I am looking for some suggestions to a small problem my wife and I are having. First, let me say that our "love life" is just fine. No problems with frequency, desire or "technique." Our issue is temperature related. My wife gets extremely cold even when its fairly warm outside (or inside for that matter). Our bedroom is fairly chilly during these winter months. This doesn't bother me because I don't mind the cold. But my wife huddles under the comforter all the time. Needless to say most of our sex is from the missionary position. I don't mind it most of the time but it does get a little old after a while. But she says she is too cold to be in any other position where she is not under the comforter. We have tried an extra heater in the bedroom but she says she is still cold and frankly those heaters cost a bundle to run. Does anyone else experience this problem and how do you deal with it?


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Have her wear long sleeved pajama tops and bottoms and only take the bottoms off when about to do the deed. Oh and run the heater anyway...

That's all I got.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Be more active during. You work up a sweat and end up too warm anyway.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

onesie that has one of them flaps to get access to the pooper


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> onesie that has one of them flaps to get access to the pooper


 :scratchhead:


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I was going to suggest more foreplay... DayDream is right. Work up that heat my man!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

DayDream said:


> :scratchhead:


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


>


Very sexy...reminds me of tickle-me Elmo.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Encourage her to do the work. Great way for her to burn some extra calories too!


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Have some fun with it. Try a bunch of different positions (in one session)...if you just do missionary all the time it will get boring.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> onesie that has one of them flaps to get access to the pooper


Lol


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Does she have thyroid issues? They can make you feel the cold.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I am always way colder than my husband too, he can’t sleep if the bedroom is too warm, and I think its pretty chilly in there. We use a dual controlled heated mattress pad, and it has worked great for us.
We are still able to do other positions, just have to keep a blanket draped over us, but it has never stopped us from getting creative.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

DayDream said:


> Have some fun with it. Try a bunch of different positions (in one session)...if you just do missionary all the time it will get boring.


We do usually do multiple positions and are pretty active but when its cold my wife is quite sluggish in bed. I joke that she goes into hibernation in October.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> I was going to suggest more foreplay... DayDream is right. Work up that heat my man!


I'm very active but sometimes it seems she is doing her best "Real Doll" imitation. It gets a bit frustrating.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> Does she have thyroid issues? They can make you feel the cold.


I'll bring it up with her. I know she goes to the doctor regularly.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

bfree said:


> We have tried an extra heater in the bedroom but she says she is still cold and frankly those heaters cost a bundle to run. Does anyone else experience this problem and how do you deal with it?


Does she have an undiagnosed medical problem that causes her to be cold all the time? 
-Hypothyroidism is very common in women, and that is known to cause low body temperature all the time. 
-Not eating enough tells the body to store energy, so a person will always have cold hands and feet if they are on a starvation diet, which can be caused by many things (anxiety, stomach pain, cancer, HIV). 
-Not getting enough sleep can cause the body to be cold all the time because the body cools down in preparation for sleep. Always needing more sleep means always cooled down and ready for sleep. 
-Anemia is fairly common in women due to monthly blood loss, so iron supplements or eating meat can raise body temperature. 
-Lack of B vitamins can cause low body temperature. Take supplements or eat more meat.

Why does your bedroom get so cold? Are the windows poorly insulated? You can buy plastic film at a hardware store that prevents infrared light from escaping. You can also buy special shrink wrap for windows.

Another thing to try is SSRI antidepressants. My body temperature is way up since I've started taking these.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> Does she have an undiagnosed medical problem that causes her to be cold all the time?
> -Hypothyroidism is very common in women, and that is known to cause low body temperature all the time.
> -Not eating enough tells the body to store energy, so a person will always have cold hands and feet if they are on a starvation diet, which can be caused by many things (anxiety, stomach pain, cancer, HIV).
> -Not getting enough sleep can cause the body to be cold all the time because the body cools down in preparation for sleep. Always needing more sleep means always cooled down and ready for sleep.
> ...


I'll mention these things to her. We have brand new insulated windows that I installed last year. The room is 65-68 degrees so I don't think that is too cold. I could turn the heat up but I just don't think we need to simulate Florida which is what she would probably want.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Lol...that would be cold to me.


----------

